# Problem Dlink dap-1160



## mhe306428 (25. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich musste die Firmware meines Dlink dap 1160 updaten, da ich ansonsten nicht mit dem Iphone 4 in das Wlan gekommen wäre.

Der Access Point hat früher eine fixe ip: 192.168.168.250
nach dem update + Reset sollte sich das ganze jedoch auf: 192.168.0.50 ändern

Beide IP-Adressen funktionieren jedoch nicht, ich brauche jedoch eine um die Einstellungen Passwort, Netzwerkname & co ändern zu können.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Danke vielmals.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2011)

Dann klemm doch mal den dlink per kabel an deinen rechner oder dein netzwerk.Dann kannst du mittels ip-scanner (z.b. den hier) einfach die im netzwerk vorhandenen ip`s auslesen und entsprechend zuordnen.(die neue adresse des dlink sollte da dabei sien)


----------

